# Crazy veins down sides of torso, r they normal?



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

R these veins normal? Missus Thinks threy disgusting...


----------



## gettinghuge (Dec 6, 2010)

Belive they're normal mate, it'll just be down to your obviously very low BF.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

are you on anavar ?


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

gettinghuge said:


> Belive they're normal mate, it'll just be down to your obviously very low BF.


Is there a supplement u can take to counter act this? Thanks anyway dude..


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

miggs said:


> Is there a supplement u can take to counter act this? Thanks anyway dude..


couple of buckets of kfc should get rid of them


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

SHOW OFF!!!!! haha


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Yeh food mate you will just need to get fat.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

Tell your missus to be greatfull of all the hard work you put in!you could be a bloater!!


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

t hall gym said:


> couple of buckets of kfc should get rid of them


Ah you beat me to it.


----------



## gettinghuge (Dec 6, 2010)

t hall gym said:


> couple of buckets of kfc should get rid of them


HAHA. i was just about to say the same thing.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

uhan said:


> are you on anavar ?


No dbol, ( thought it was meant to retain water,) tren and test. Finished dbol 2 weeks ago..


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> SHOW OFF!!!!! haha


Shut up missus is

Going to leave me lol..


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

seb1970 said:


> Tell your missus to be greatfull of all the hard work you put in!you could be a bloater!!


Ungrateful b1tch.. Says I look like a freak


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

miggs said:


> Is there a supplement u can take to counter act this? Thanks anyway dude..


counter act??? i wish I had that low bf and show all my veins like that xDD


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

only veins i can see is the red fukers in my bloodshot eyes lol


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

thats a good condition!


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

uhan said:


> only veins i can see is the red fukers in my bloodshot eyes lol


Lol got them to, but she don't moan about them


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

if she leaving you then you better smash her back doors in or her sisters lol plenty of chicks out there that would love a well conditioned man


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

uhan said:


> if she leaving you then you better smash her back doors in or her sisters lol plenty of chicks out there that would love a well conditioned man


Lol, she just f11cken moans about everything... But cheers


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ungreatful cow lol.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

uhan said:


> if she leaving you then you better smash her back doors in or her sisters lol plenty of chicks out there that would love a well conditioned man


If you don't get any chicks, sounds like uhan will step up!! 

Great con mate, any idea on bf level and also what do you weigh?


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

superb cond! i also would like to know your bf level? and weight bro


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dagman72 said:


> If you don't get any chicks, sounds like uhan will step up!!
> 
> Great con mate, any idea on bf level and also what do you weigh?


lol as the geordies say any holes a goal


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Dagman72 said:


> If you don't get any chicks, sounds like uhan will step up!!
> 
> Great con mate, any idea on bf level and also what do you weigh?


Dagman remember u help me out on here before when everyone was slating me, u very kindly gave me some info, I am ever so grateful, ur a top bloke..


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

SoulXedge said:


> superb cond! i also would like to know your bf level? and weight bro


95kg, calipers say round 7% but they not very accurate.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

uhan said:


> only veins i can see is the red fukers in my bloodshot eyes lol


Pmsl


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

uhan said:


> lol as the geordies say any holes a goal


She is a bloody scouser


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

miggs said:


> Dagman remember u help me out on here before when everyone was slating me, u very kindly gave me some info, I am ever so grateful, ur a top bloke..


Very kind words  and glad I could help.

Look top notch mate.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

I've got 2 MASSIVE veins that run exactly on my Adonis Belt.

Looks badass.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

we need to see your cardio and diet routine as that is LEAN!!!

Damn you!


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

stevo99 said:


> we need to see your cardio and diet routine as that is LEAN!!!
> 
> Damn you!


Lol, didn't do any cardio til last week, i now do 10 to 15 walking first thing in the morning, every other day. Diet is clean every 3 hours will post on Here what a typical day is like (food wise) in a mo.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Monday

•06:30- 90g oats, 30g whey protein, 15g P.B

•09:30- 7 egg whites, 3 yellows, 80g oats, 15g P.B

•13:00- tuna, mackerel sweet potatoe, broccoli.

•16:00- chicken, sweet potato

broccoli, 150g cottage cheese

•18:45- 30g whey protein, 40g oats, mixed nuts shake.

•train

• 21:00- 30g whey protein

• 22:00- can tuna, can mackerel, broccoli,


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Is this a cutting diet mate?


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> SHOW OFF!!!!! haha


 :lol:

Are my 23" guns normal??


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

What is she like.

Lot of hard work gone into getting into that condition.

She should be proud of what you have achieved.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> Is this a cutting diet mate?


Well tbh thats what I eat year round, every couple of months, I will up calorie intake, more carbs, peanut butter etc.. But always stick to basics really


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Rotsocks said:


> What is she like.
> 
> Lot of hard work gone into getting into that condition.
> 
> She should be proud of what you have achieved.


Thanks Rotsocks, how's ur dieting coming on mate?? Ur looking good mate.


----------



## jolly-olly (Dec 10, 2010)

Does she moan about the veins in your cock lol


----------



## NOMNOM89 (Mar 1, 2011)

Doctor mike prescribes his patient with a two week course of doner kebabs


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Paddiolli said:


> Doctor mike prescribes his patient with a two week course of doner kebabs


pmsl!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Bet you only posted that pic up because the veins look ace!!! how can you not like them, thats just plain weird!!! lol


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Kezz said:


> Bet you only posted that pic up because the veins look ace!!! how can you not like them, thats just plain weird!!! lol


I like them, they seem to be getting more visible and bigger as I lose more bf. it's the missus that thinks I am a bloody freak...


----------

